# Ecran illisible d'un G5



## Asti (4 Janvier 2011)

A la mise en route l'écran de mon G5 20 pouce est recouverte d'une grille de petit trait le rendant pratiquement illisible.(voir fichier joint)
Question: Est-ce un problème d'écran ou est-ce la carte vidéo HS? Dans ce dernier cas je suppose que le défaut se retrouvera sur un moniteur externe que je pourrais éventuellement raccorder?
Un dépannage est-il possible?
Comment peut-on récupérer les données du dique dur? (j'ai un Mac Book récent)
Merci d'aider un béotien confirmé


----------



## Invité (4 Janvier 2011)

Regarde sur ce forum, il y a plein de topic qui parlent de ça.
Et suivant la révision de ton iMac, ça peut être les condensateurs de la carte graphique. Certains ici et ailleurs les ont changés avec succès.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Janvier 2011)

Asti a dit:


> Comment peut-on récupérer les données du dique dur? (j'ai un Mac Book récent)


Via le cable Firewire adapté (400 je crois, ou bien 400 <-> 800 si ton MacBook n'a que du 800) : tu démarres ton iMac en maintenant la touche T enfoncée; tu démarres ton MB et le disque dur de ton iMac devrait apparaitre sur le bureau de ton MB.
A condition que le pb rencontré ne gêne pas le mode Target

Au pire, si ma solution ne fonctionne pas, il te faudra ouvrir l'imac, sortir le disque dur et le brancher sur ton MB.


----------



## Asti (4 Janvier 2011)

Merci de votre réponse rapide. Je n'ai pas pu ouvrir votre lien (page blanche avec seulement un avatar sympa en haut de la page) Par contre avec votre info sur les condo j'ai trouvé le mode d'emploi pour changer les condos  ou au moins aller les voir!! (http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133677/comment-reparer-un-imac-g5-a-la-video-defaillante/4) Merci;
Si je resoud le pb je vous informerai.


----------



## Asti (5 Janvier 2011)

citation: Sly54"Via le cable Firewire adapté (400 je crois, ou bien 400 <-> 800 si ton MacBook n'a que du 800) 

En fait sur mon MacBook d'avril 2010 je n'ai pas d'entrée Firewire, peut être la connexion est possible avec Ethernet?


----------



## Sly54 (5 Janvier 2011)

A priori, le mode Target ne fonctionne qu'avec du Firewire

Pour récupérer les données, un cable Ethernet te permettra de mettre les deux machines en réseau; il faudra que tu ouvres le partage de fichiers entre les deux machines.


----------



## jb_jb_fr (5 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai aussi le probleme de video sur mon iMac G5 17".
J'ai lancé le AHT, qui a detecté le probleme vidéo : Code 2ATI/1/4    113-xxxxx-117
Je vais donc m'empresser d'ouvrir mon Mac, pour voir si j'ai effectivement le problem de condensateur.

Merci pour le lien et vos informations

Jacques


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Janvier 2011)

T'a carte et une ATI et donc c'est sois un rev B ou C donc normalement non touché par les condos. Par contre les rev C son touché par des problème de déssoudage du GPU (ATI X600) tu peut peut être tenter un reflow. Sinon changez de machine car la réparation n'est pas valable.


----------



## jb_jb_fr (6 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Voila plus d'info sur ma carte vidéo:
ATI Radeon 9600 :

  Jeu de composants :    ATY,RV351
  Type :    Moniteur
  Bus :    AGP
  Logement :    AGP
  VRAM (totale) :    128 Mo
  Fournisseur :    ATI (0x1002)
  Identifiant du périphérique :    0x4150
  Identifiant de révision :    0x0000
  Révision de la ROM :    113-xxxxx-117
  Moniteurs :
iMac :
  Résolution :    1440 x 900
  Profondeur :    Couleurs 32 bits
  Core Image :    Avec accélération matérielle
  Moniteur principal :    Oui
  Miroir :    Désactivé
  Connecté :    Oui
  Quartz Extreme :    Géré
  Intégré :    Oui
Connecteur pour le moniteur :
  État :    Aucun moniteur branché


Par contre tu dis:  tu peut peut être tenter un reflow
Ca veut dire quoi?

Merci encore pour ton aide.

Jacques


----------



## Asti (7 Mars 2013)

J'ai exactement le même problème. L'écran de mon G5 étant mort j'ai récupéré le DD, en le branchant via un "storeva drive dock usb3" le disque n'est pas reconnu par mon mac book (2010), aucune indication ni message; Également si j'ouvre l'utilitaire disque, pourtant il tourne ...
Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ou explication?
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (7 Mars 2013)

Problème d'alimentation électrique (boitier/dock sans alimentation dédiée ?) ?


----------



## Asti (10 Mars 2013)

Le boitier docck a sa propre alimentation.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Mars 2013)

Le problème peut provenir :

du Dock => tester un autre Dock / boitier / adapteur comme celui là
du cable => tester un autre cable
du port USB => tester un autre port
du disque


----------

